# This one just throws me for a loop!



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was looking through Kijiji (was pleasantly surprised to find most of the dogs were shelter dogs) and found an ad for Shih Tzu puppies. The puppy in the ad was cute and I couldn't help myself, I clicked the picture. Upon seeing the web address, I was so sickened I had to check out their site. What the heck kind of name is "shih tzu factory"!?! She breeds "Maltese's", Papillons, Yorkies and "Schorkies" in addition to Tzus. On the website though, there are some nice looking dogs and show pics. I'm just having trouble wrapping my mind around a breeder who uses that name, doesn't know the plural of Maltese, has 4 breeds, plus crossbreeds, yet shows her dogs and seems to keep them in good condition. Are the pics stolen or what? Does anyone know this breeder?

shihtzu factory


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 9 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827542


> I was looking through Kijiji (was pleasantly surprised to find most of the dogs were shelter dogs) and found an ad for Shih Tzu puppies. The puppy in the ad was cute and I couldn't help myself, I clicked the picture. Upon seeing the web address, I was so sickened I had to check out their site. What the heck kind of name is "shih tzu factory"!?! She breeds "Maltese's", Papillons, Yorkies and "Schorkies" in addition to Tzus. On the website though, there are some nice looking dogs and show pics. I'm just having trouble wrapping my mind around a breeder who uses that name, doesn't know the plural of Maltese, has 4 breeds, plus crossbreeds, yet shows her dogs and seems to keep them in good condition. Are the pics stolen or what? Does anyone know this breeder?
> 
> shihtzu factory[/B]


I dont know anything about this breeder and I do not know where she got her show pics. But in the line-up of maltese('s) the first gentleman showing is a friend. She might own one of the other dogs in the line-up but it is not the first one. If she does show and own show dogs, there is no information provided about show records, titles, or even pedigrees. 

Good news for the yorkies and shorkies. She doesn't breed them anymore as they were too "yappy." :huh: Lovely attitude. :angry:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like a broker. Yappy might translate to too many health problems in poorly bred dogs.
What a sad site.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ugh! That's just horrible! I'm so disgusted :shocked: :smmadder:


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 9 2009, 03:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827554


> Sounds like a broker. Yappy might translate to too many health problems in poorly bred dogs.
> What a sad site.[/B]


I have a yappy maltese that came from reputable show breeders and she does not have any health issues, just loves to yap. I don't know this breeder but don't think its fair to say poorly brd dogs are yappers.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (maltlover1953 @ Sep 9 2009, 08:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827591


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 9 2009, 03:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827554





> Sounds like a broker. Yappy might translate to too many health problems in poorly bred dogs.
> What a sad site.[/B]


I have a yappy maltese that came from reputable show breeders and she does not have any health issues, just loves to yap. I don't know this breeder but don't think its fair to say poorly brd dogs are yappers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think she means the greeder was just using that as an excuse and being yappy wasn't the real reason why she stopped with those breeds and crossbreeds. I find it hard to believe she has that many dogs and they don't yap all the time. I bet they are starved for attention. (I'm not saying your Malt is starved for attention, she just think she is, LOL!)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

the puppy pic is from Divinity maltese
http://divinitymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827644


> the puppy pic is from Divinity maltese
> http://divinitymaltese.com/puppies.html[/B]


Did you let her (the lady that owns Divinity) know? Should I?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 9 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827690


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 9 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827644





> the puppy pic is from Divinity maltese
> http://divinitymaltese.com/puppies.html[/B]


Did you let her (the lady that owns Divinity) know? Should I?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No I didn't let them know. You can, if you want!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I sent her an email.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree, she has pictures but won't tell you who they are, names, titles or anything. I didn't get a good feeling from this person but don't know anything about them.
Dee

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 9 2009, 01:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827546


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 9 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827542





> I was looking through Kijiji (was pleasantly surprised to find most of the dogs were shelter dogs) and found an ad for Shih Tzu puppies. The puppy in the ad was cute and I couldn't help myself, I clicked the picture. Upon seeing the web address, I was so sickened I had to check out their site. What the heck kind of name is "shih tzu factory"!?! She breeds "Maltese's", Papillons, Yorkies and "Schorkies" in addition to Tzus. On the website though, there are some nice looking dogs and show pics. I'm just having trouble wrapping my mind around a breeder who uses that name, doesn't know the plural of Maltese, has 4 breeds, plus crossbreeds, yet shows her dogs and seems to keep them in good condition. Are the pics stolen or what? Does anyone know this breeder?
> 
> shihtzu factory[/B]


I dont know anything about this breeder and I do not know where she got her show pics. But in the line-up of maltese('s) the first gentleman showing is a friend. She might own one of the other dogs in the line-up but it is not the first one. If she does show and own show dogs, there is no information provided about show records, titles, or even pedigrees. 

Good news for the yorkies and shorkies. She doesn't breed them anymore as they were too "yappy." :huh: Lovely attitude. :angry:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 9 2009, 01:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827546


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 9 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827542





> I was looking through Kijiji (was pleasantly surprised to find most of the dogs were shelter dogs) and found an ad for Shih Tzu puppies. The puppy in the ad was cute and I couldn't help myself, I clicked the picture. Upon seeing the web address, I was so sickened I had to check out their site. What the heck kind of name is "shih tzu factory"!?! She breeds "Maltese's", Papillons, Yorkies and "Schorkies" in addition to Tzus. On the website though, there are some nice looking dogs and show pics. I'm just having trouble wrapping my mind around a breeder who uses that name, doesn't know the plural of Maltese, has 4 breeds, plus crossbreeds, yet shows her dogs and seems to keep them in good condition. Are the pics stolen or what? Does anyone know this breeder?
> 
> shihtzu factory[/B]


I dont know anything about this breeder and I do not know where she got her show pics. But in the line-up of maltese('s) the first gentleman showing is a friend. She might own one of the other dogs in the line-up but it is not the first one. If she does show and own show dogs, there is no information provided about show records, titles, or even pedigrees. 

Good news for the yorkies and shorkies. She doesn't breed them anymore as they were too "yappy." :huh: Lovely attitude. :angry:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I did notice in the maltese line-up pic, that second woman in the line (with the really long light brown hair) looks to be the same person showing a papillon on theh papillon page. Of course any AKC registered dog can enter the show ring...doesn't necessarily mean they are worthy of being there.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a word on "Yappy". Midis is the definition of the word! He is certainly not attention starved, in fact if anything, he is over-attention given. But he certainly does not like for me to get on the phone (yap! yap! yap!) and he does not like for my husband to walk into the room and talk to me (yap! yap! yap!) but this baby lies in my lap or beside me on the couch every day when I read or we watch movies. He sleeps beside me every night and is just a snuggle-bug. He LOVES to snuggle and be held, so yes, if there is an attention problem it is with the little spoiled baby that we love so much that he just thinks he's not getting enough attention.  No problem with the breeding as I trust his breeder of show dogs and top lines to be some of the best!

Cyndi


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Just a follow up - I have been unsuccessful in trying to get ahold of Shih tzu Factory to get Kira's picture removed. (the little puppy malt on that page). 

It appears that she is no longer breeding malts since on that page it now says:

"WE CURRENTLY ONLY HAVE ONE FEMALE MALTESE FOR SALE, SHE IS 41/2 TO 5 POUNDS (WITH HAIR), SHE WAS BORN 9/18/07 HAS HAD ONE LITTER OF PUPPIES AT HER SECOND HEAT...WAS A FREE WHELPER, AND A GREAT MOM, WE HAVE SOLD ALL OF OUR MALTESE TO BRED TO HER....SHE IS CURRENTLY FOR SALE AT 1,000 FULL AKC......."

EWWW and UGGGG. If it isn't down by the new year, I'll work on that further. I just had a new baby in March and I am helping Claudia place some of her dogs... so not a ton of time to keep hassling that one. Hopefully she is truly getting out of maltese. 

Shannon w/ Divinity Maltese


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (maltlover1953 @ Sep 9 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827591


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 9 2009, 03:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827554





> Sounds like a broker. Yappy might translate to too many health problems in poorly bred dogs.
> What a sad site.[/B]


I have a yappy maltese that came from reputable show breeders and she does not have any health issues, just loves to yap. I don't know this breeder but don't think its fair to say poorly brd dogs are yappers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just now saw this response. I want to make myself clear in that I did not mean yappers are badly bred, but rather she was
using the excuse rather than say they are badly bred. Sorry if I came across unclear.


----------

